# Passenger tickled me while I drove



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

I dont know what to make of that. please help!!...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Is your name Elmo?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Juber said:


> I dont know what to make of that. please help!!...


Does anyone care?


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I got a shoulder massage from a female pax once. I just went with it and it didnt bother me. She was just feeling frisky. If she would have invited me in to her place i would have gone.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

In radio lingo you got your 10-7 and 10-8 for being in and out of the vehicle. You have the 10-100 for to pee. 10-200 and the police should arrive on the scene. Somewhere, in the back of your mind, you might be thinking " Is this a call to be out of the car on a 10-69?" You may never know. The less you make of it, the better off you will be - mostly.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> I got a shoulder massage from a female pax once. I just went with it and it didnt bother me. She was just feeling frisky. If she would have invited me in to her place i would have gone.


Hell yeah!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I guess it all depends on where she tickled you. Any female can tickle me during a ride. Just not my feet.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

It was a dude


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Juber said:


> It was a dude


Oh. Bummin.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> Oh. Bummin.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Uberdawg said:
> ...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Huberis said:


> In radio lingo you got your 10-7 and 10-8 for being in and out of the vehicle. You have the 10-100 for to pee. 10-200 and the police should arrive on the scene. Somewhere, in the back of your mind, you might be thinking " Is this a call to be out of the car on a 10-69?" You may never know. The less you make of it, the better off you will be - mostly.


Hmmm we must of used a different 10 code, 10-7 was out of vehicle or mostly used for lunch. 10-8 was on way to destination. 10-6 was I'm waiting. 10-100 was same though, bathroom break.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

A lot, a little, did you giggle, was he cute? Too few details!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Nick3946 said:


> A lot, a little, did you giggle, was he cute? Too few details!


LOL


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Oh. Bummin.


POST # 9 /@Uberdawg: No. "O'Bummin"
was
part of the Rainbow St. Patrick's Day
uh... um.. "Festivities". Yeah, that's
the ticket!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Nick3946 said:


> A lot, a little, did you giggle, was he cute? Too few details!


POST # 12 /@Nick3946 : Jeez Louise!
Go
West, young man. All the way to The
Abbey. In WEHO I'm guessing? What
do I know? I'm a Bison already! Frisky
Humans are a Howl.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Nick3946 said:


> A lot, a little, did you giggle, was he cute? Too few details!


First he flicked my ear. I took an offense to that. But the tickle did make me giggle. So he repeated a few times. He was actually a handsome man so this makes it the more difficult. weirdly, I gave him 5 stars


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Perhaps it was all your talk of waiting for the surge, riding the surge, big enough surge? It's provocative, maybe the Maverick meets Chuck thing was too much....... Flicked your ear? Dry finger I hope.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

@observer I typed dyslexic, 7 is out and 8 is back in the car. I'm a two finger typer at best.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Tappers get on my nerves. That's the person who constantly taps or grabs my shoulder to point something out, that is almost always part of a conversation that seems to be about nothing or slightly less than nothing.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Huberis said:


> @observer I typed dyslexic, 7 is out and 8 is back in the car. I'm a two finger typer at best.


Well, that's better than me. I only use my thumb.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Two in the pink and one in th.... oh, right. Wrong advice.....


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Juber said:


> First he flicked my ear. I took an offense to that. But the tickle did make me giggle. So he repeated a few times. He was actually a handsome man so this makes it the more difficult. weirdly, I gave him 5 stars


LMFAO.


----------

